# Chip or tuner for a 2002 7.3 Ford F-250



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

Right now I have a 2002 Super Chips Tuner Programer in my truck. Will a new Flashpaq or cortex programmer be any better? 

What is the difference between the two besides the price?

My truck is a 2002 with a 4" turbo back Magnaflow exhaust & an airaid intake system with a airaid spacer to get the air spinning before it gets into the turbo.

I am just trying to maximize my mpg while towing trailers & boats.

I have 315 70 R 16 tires on my truck & my mpg empty on the highway 
(no trailer) is
16 mpg at 70 mph & I get 14 mpg at 75 mph

Thank You for any info!

Tony


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Tony, don't know about the chip difference but if you load that chip on the lower setting if only two settings or the middle setting if there are three settings...you will get the best mpg as long as you keep your foot out of it. Sounds like you already did the intake and exhaust work to help...but I would say those tires are not helping you. Also, if you can slow it down to under 2,000 rpm's you will get the best fuel economy. I have several of these trucks...2WD, 4WD, F550 (with 4:88 gears) and they all have the tuner you have with intake and exhaust work and if you keep them under 2,000 rpm they get good mileage.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Talk to David Lott at Diesel Innovations here in Houston. He is the man when it comes to tuning 7.3l. I know everyone loves DP Tuner, but I have sent a few people to David with their DP Tuners having turbo surge and shifting problems, and they left with a DI Chip. He will tune the truck live and make adjustments after test driving and get the most out of it no matter what you're looking for. Plus he's conveniently local, off of Cunningham and Little York here on the West side, if you ever have any problems or need adjustments.

It would be worth the phone call. (713) 984-9441 http://www.dieselinnovations.com


----------



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I do have the tuner on the middle selection called Performance Towing.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

i leave my superchip on high unless iam towing the contender


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

You will usually get the best economy out of the hottest file you can load. You just have to learn to keep your foot out of it. My race tune used to stay loaded all of the time and with stock tires I could pull off 20.5mpg on the highway headed to Dallas. The tow tune would top out around 19mpg.

The hotter tunes run timing and injection control pressures that atomize large doses of fuel better, which results in a better burn throughout the RPM/TPS range.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Make sure to keep the RPMs under 1900. Have you changed out the stock thermostat?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

With the Superchips tuner on the 7.3L diesel and the intake/exhaust work as stated you will not get better fuel economy on the hottest setting! I have tested this about every which way it can be tested from a 2WD Excursion to a F550. I have tried them all...around town, on long road trips, towing (anywhere from a small trailer to 21,000 lbs.), etc. I have even talked to the Superchips folks when I had to order a tuner for the F550 (it takes a special program for these) and you are dumping more fuel in the cylinders with the hotter programs. It may be different on the 6.0L, I dunno.


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> With the Superchips tuner on the 7.3L diesel and the intake/exhaust work as stated you will not get better fuel economy on the hottest setting! I have tested this about every which way it can be tested from a 2WD Excursion to a F550. I have tried them all...around town, on long road trips, towing (anywhere from a small trailer to 21,000 lbs.), etc. I have even talked to the Superchips folks when I had to order a tuner for the F550 (it takes a special program for these) and you are dumping more fuel in the cylinders with the hotter programs. It may be different on the 6.0L, I dunno.


I trust your experience. I've never messed with the Superchips Stuff, only have experience with DP and DI on the 7.3l and SCT on the 6.0l.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Check this out. Its a little mod I did on my old 7.3 PSD. You will feel the difference.
http://www.dieselbombers.com/94-98-7-3l-bombs-aftermarket/4528-10k-mod-idle-controller.html


----------

